# S4: Diagram to 11 seconds



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I am looking at potentially purchasing an 2.7T S4.
I am curious as to the requirements needed to make this car an 11 second vehicle Daily Driver.
Things I assume:
K04 with tuning
Clutch
Full Exhaust
Throw me some experience here.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: S4: Diagram to 11 seconds (twicepardoned)*

Upgraded IC's
Upgraded engine, trans, rear diff mounts
Cermic coated exhaust mani's
Complete T-Belt Kit
There is more


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

wait wait wait.... The actual engine itself can't take that level of performance with needing "_____"? (rods, pistons, etc...)
I thought the S4 was some kind of beast car? If th stock engine can't handle something like 11 seconds then I am certain I don't want to keep shopping for an $4


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

Call a good Speed Shop like VAST http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They'll give you a quote with the map to 11 sec


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

he never said anything about internals........
there are quite a few S4s in the 11s w/o opening the motor at all.
you are gonna need a healty Stage 3 car running an aggressive tune and maybe meth. 
just dont plan on half assing anything or doing it cheap


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

Something bigger than k04's would be the quickest route. Look for the k04/Rs6 hybrids. 

S4 motors are good for about 525-550hp, maybe more with the proper tune.
But if you're pulling the motor out anyway, why not spend the money now and toss some rods in?


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

OH, upgrade to a twin-disc, ceramic clutch. The tranny should handle all you're going to throw at it. I'm going with Vast perfomance when I have enough $$ saved.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: S4: Diagram to 11 seconds (twicepardoned)*

2.7T AllRoad 4200lbs Tial R605 Eurodyne Tune
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q2ujK-xHZw


----------

